# Digital Frational Caliper



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm considering buying a digital caliper that gives the value in fraction of an inch. Does anyone have a favorite?
Just as a first glance either of the two listed below would fit the price range, but some of the reviews of both of them makes me a little wary.





 
Or:





 
Any opinions or experience?


----------



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

I have digital calipers and use them alot for small measurements. they are great for planning rough materail and getting the exact thickness you want. I always have mine set on inch but not the fractions the decimals. I find the fractions really anoying because mine goes up to 128ths and it gets reall confusing when it says like 11/128th and your looking for 1/8 and your not sure if your above or below what your looking for. I have a diffrent style mine is like this http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2005812/17691/6-Large-Display-Digital-Caliper.aspx


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I've got one...not either of those brands and cheaper. Can't remember who I ordered it from but it's plenty accurate enough for me.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I got mine at woodcraft for $20. Cheap, but works for me.


----------



## dwendt1978 (Mar 13, 2010)

I have the Wixey. Its cheap. I think 48 bucks shipped to the house. Im in love with it I think. One of my favorites.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*HF on sale!*

http://www.harborfreight.com/6-inch-composite-fractional-digital-caliper-99639.html

Mine was $8.99 or so on sale.  bill


----------



## dwendt1978 (Mar 13, 2010)

Now that Bill mentioned it, the HF model has gotten good reviews.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I've got two. General Tool from Home Depot, about $30 a couple of years ago and one from Harbor Freight, about $15 also awhile back. I use the General Tool all the time, almost never use the Harbor Freight. The HF resolves to 1/128 which, as someone already pointed out, is pretty cumbersome. The General just goes to 1/64 which works fine for me. The HF vernier also felt a little rough, not at all like a precision tool but it checked out against a friends Snap-On... sorta ticked him off when I told him what I paid for it:laughing:


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I was thinking an all metal caliper would be better for wear, but I might take a look at the HF one. For what little I'd be using it, it ought to be ok.

Thanks all.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

DJG,
I have a set of calipers, but not digital. I still like dials, no batteries needed. The dial reads in fractions of an inch and works great. I believe I got it from Rocklers on sale for about $29. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I was holding out for a dial caliper but before I could work up to spending what I wanted a digital one went on sale for $10 at Rockler and I pulled the trigger. It's fine for now. Not wild about the plastic but it does what I need it to do. If my woodworking gets to a level where I need something better I'll upgrade.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks, I've got a dial caliper, which I like, but I never thought they made a fractional one. I did a quick search and found an Oshlun for around $30. That way I wouldn't have to worry about dead batteries or the zeroing problem.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Shop Dad said:


> I was holding out for a dial caliper but before I could work up to spending what I wanted a digital one went on sale for $10 at Rockler and I pulled the trigger. It's fine for now. Not wild about the plastic but it does what I need it to do. If my woodworking gets to a level where I need something better I'll upgrade.


This is the one I'm thinking about. It's a little more than the others, but I won't have the problems with it.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I've had one for years and use it for all kinds of stuff. No fractions, though, and no auto-shut-off.

I came within about an inch of ordering a new one tonight. Mine quit and just showed a partial display and wouldn't respond to the on-off or any other button. Replacing the battery with a fresh one didn't work, either. 

So I sat down and I guess I did the same research djg and looked at the same calipers he listed. Then sorted the ones on Amazon by average customer review. I was about to order this one by True Power: True Power 6"(150mm) Stainless Steel Digital Vernier Caliper with Inch Fractions/Decimal SAE/Metric Unit Display & Conversion #446: Amazon.com: Home Improvement Though it was more expensive than some of the others at about $41 including shipping, it was the highest rated, even above the $120 Mitutoyo. 

Just as I was ready to pull the trigger, I thought I'd try one more thing with the old one. I took the battery out and left it out for about an hour. When I put it back in it worked. I guess I'll keep it a while more.

That Neiko is dirt cheap ($16 and ships free if you have a $25 order) and rated almost as highly as the True-power. I was going for the $40 model because I use calipers all the time and they generally last me quite a while.

Bill


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

I've got the General Tools 6" from HD. It's probably one of the most used measuring tools in my shop. Seems like I'm always grabbing it for something.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I picked up this caliper at HF with a coupon for $9.99. Works great.
http://www.harborfreight.com/6-inch-digital-caliper-47257.html

















 







.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> http://www.harborfreight.com/6-inch-composite-fractional-digital-caliper-99639.html
> 
> Mine was $8.99 or so on sale.  bill





cabinetman said:


> I picked up this caliper at HF with a coupon for $9.99. Works great.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/6-inch-digital-caliper-47257.html
> View attachment 38396
> 
> ...


The one I linked is Fractional which is what the OP was searching for. The other one reads in inches, but not fractions.
 bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> The one I linked is Fractional which is what the OP was searching for. The other one reads in inches, but not fractions.
> bill


I'm aware of what the OP asked for. Both calipers (the one I listed, and the one you listed) read the same when set for "inches", including fractional.

I bought the one I listed and not yours because yours was made of plastic, and mine is stainless steel. I tested both in the store to make a decision before the purchase. 










 







.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have a 60+ year old all metal job. It has never failed me nor asked me to insert a battery. It is calibrated to 1/64". More than enough accuracy for me.

George


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

GeorgeC said:


> I have a 60+ year old all metal job. It has never failed me nor asked me to insert a battery. It is calibrated to 1/64". More than enough accuracy for me.
> 
> George


 I'm guessing it's not a digital caliper:yes:. Your's is a vernier caliper that's graduated in fractions?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> I'm aware of what the OP asked for. Both calipers (the one I listed, and the one you listed) read the same when set for "inches", including fractional.
> 
> I bought the one I listed and not yours because yours was made of plastic, and mine is stainless steel. I tested both in the store to make a decision before the purchase.
> 
> ...


Well, I guess I got the wrong one then. If I'da known the one you got read out in fractions, like 3/4" and 13/16", I would have liked that one, but I thought it read only in decimals. My bad. :thumbdown: I have several metal ones, digital electronic, dial and vernier types, so I thought I would try the plastic one since
it's somewhat "indestructable" and won't bend if a board is set upon it or break if dropped just which may happen in my shop. I don't give it the same respect I do the others...so I guess it has it's advantages also.  bill


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I think the metal one cabinetman is talking about is decimal only. Click on the link and then blow up the photo. There isn't any fraction setting on the switch.

Thanks everyone, it gives me something to consider.


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

something I have discovered about all those digital devices no matter how expensive they are.

Battery life and degradation of the battery, changes the readout accuracy, sometimes substantially and it happens over time so it sort of sneaks up on you.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

I have a Horror Freight one. Yes, after all the smack I talk about that plague on American society. Bought in a weak moment when faced with sorting a bunch of small drill bits, I thought it would at least be accurate enough for finding a difference of 1/64. 
I tried it out on the shank of a brand new 1/2" drill bit. First reading was 31/64, next was 1/2, then 15/32, and then 33/64. No predictability, no consistency. So now I'm working through the pile with my trusty vernier calipers, a list of decimal sizes, and my magnifying visors.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by *GeorgeC*  
_I have a 60+ year old all metal job. It has never failed me nor asked me to insert a battery. It is calibrated to 1/64". More than enough accuracy for me.

George_
_I'm guessing it's not a digital caliper:yes:. Your's is a vernier caliper that's graduated in fractions?

_You guys reminded me that I have vernier calipers that I still use, too, and they're (it's?) probably 40 years old. No batteries! It reads to .001" and it has a decimal to fraction chart engraved on the back, too.

I have to confess, though, I'll use my digital model instead if it's nearby. It's soo much easier to read.

Bill


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

djg said:


> Thanks, I've got a dial caliper, which I like, but I never thought they made a fractional one. I did a quick search and found an Oshlun for around $30. That way I wouldn't have to worry about dead batteries or the zeroing problem.


I have one with the dial and no batteries. It is great, the dial reads to 1/64. 

Also HF has a straight vernier caliper made from a green plastic/fiber glass. Typically goes for about $3. Just make sure that it reads 0 when closed. I use one of these the most in the shop. When they are on sale for $2 or so I'll buy 2 or 3 as the silk screen of the numbers wear out. These will read on the vernier to half of a 64th.


----------



## mike65072 (Apr 13, 2008)

I've tried 2 different digital models and had the same problem with both...when I needed it, the battery was dead or weak. I even tried removing the battery when I was finished and reinstalling when I needed it again (a PITA) and didn't have much better luck. May be I had 2 duds, but I went back to a simple dial caliper, works every time!


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

djg said:


> I'm guessing it's not a digital caliper:yes:. Your's is a vernier caliper that's graduated in fractions?


George doesn't have any purpose fer fancy electronical things. :cowboy:

And C-man, you must have the only Cen-Tech digital caliper that does fractions, because my stainless steel one only does decimals as well.


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

joesbucketorust said:


> I have a Horror Freight one. Yes, after all the smack I talk about that plague on American society. Bought in a weak moment when faced with sorting a bunch of small drill bits, I thought it would at least be accurate enough for finding a difference of 1/64.
> I tried it out on the shank of a brand new 1/2" drill bit. First reading was 31/64, next was 1/2, then 15/32, and then 33/64. No predictability, no consistency. So now I'm working through the pile with my trusty vernier calipers, a list of decimal sizes, and my magnifying visors.


That's not exclusive to the HF model, my Rockler one does it as well.


----------

